# Eagle Cuda 350 GPS/Fishfinder



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I too would love to hear a review on this one from someone here, read alot of online reviews and most seem positive, but you never know until you know. So anyone got one?


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I checked out the demo unit at basspro - its a good unit for the money but i passed after finding out there is no way to upload/download tracks, waypoints etc. They have to be entered manually. I'm currently altering a nextar road gps to use noaa maps.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmmm, that is a downer, however I think I would be entering them on a handheld anyway instead of uploading. Really I just want one so I don't get lost and it has most of the features I need, with the fishfinder being a big bonus to me 

post up about modifying the gps you have, I'm sure many would be interested and like to know the involvement and costs.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

i had 1 of these it lasted 4 years outside , i put a plastic bucket over it with a weight to keep it from getting wet , sounder worked well, mine was not color but i know you can get the color ones now. for 150 if thats all you need go for it


----------

